# error en el kernel

## deniawor

con alt+f12 miro y esta este mensaje de error del kernel:

Kernel:[drm:intel_panel_get_max_blacklight] *Error*fixme: max PWM is zero.

alguna idea he estado mirando el google y he encontrado solamente una referencia

----------

## gringo

buscando un poco en google encuentro un bug de arch linux en el que un dev de intel dice literalmente :

 *Quote:*   

> It's a harmless debug message that was added to 2.6.37 to see if they actually needed that code.

 

vamos, que yo no me preocuparía si todo funciona como debería.

saluetes

----------

